# finding a new tank buddy



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

i have 2 clows and a six line wrass in my 55 tank and dont know what to even consider for my last or last two fish i have about 60 lbs of life rock can someone give me advice on what fish would be a good add to my tank that wont over grow or terrorize my other fish


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

is this fish only or reef?


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

well at the moment its a fish only but i plan on makeing it a reef if i can find a good price on some lights


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*well*

there are a number of pretty cool fishes to get..i like the various cardinals....a smaller tang..chromis..those are just some of the things that come to mind..


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

what would be a good tang to get that would be good for my 55


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally wouldnt add a tang to a 55


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*....*

i think some peoples would argue with me but if you do your research and take it slow you could get a mimic,kole or a yellow.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

thats what i heard that they nrrd a min of a 75 but if there was one out there that could live in a 55 i would love to know


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

i suppose it would depend on the floor plan..i have one in a 40 breeder as does a friend i have but that has a deeper plan than the standard 55..is it 12 inches on yours?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

badxgillen said:


> i think some peoples would argue with me but if you do your research and take it slow you could get a mimic,kole or a yellow.


these are the only 3 id consider. you have to remember alot of space is lost from the live rock, so really your 55 gallon tank is more like 35 gallons. (if not less ) 
i think a better choice would be a dwarf angel, like a flame or coral beauty over a tang, but thats just me, as its your tank, not mine.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeah*

thats why i mentioned the three...and i asked about the floor plan...and angels are hit or miss in a reef tank i dont trust em have had em eat a few polyps in my day..


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

mine is just the standard 55


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a friend with a fox face in his 65 how good of a choice would he be into my 55 tank? The only thing he complained about was that the fox face tore up a feather duster or something I don't remember the exact name


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a Kole Tang in my 55g reef that worked out great, and it was constantly picking at any algae that grew. I love the dwarf angels, but they're too risky to get for a reef, you never know when they'll develop a taste for coral. Be careful with getting anything that is very small or passive, the six-line will be likely to terrorize it until it dies. So whatever you decide on, make sure its bigger than the wrasse.

In addition to the Kole tang, you may also like the chromis, cardinals, damsels, maybe one of the smaller anthias, blennies are pretty fun to watch, and a diamond watchman is always a good addition that keeps the sand clean and doesn't take up any swimming space.


----------

